# Power Brake Booster Seal???



## utidad (Apr 16, 2011)

I replaced my brake master cylinder with a rebuilt one. It is a single cyl and the car has a power brake booster. The master brake cyl came with a master brake cyl rod boot. It fit good on the master cyl, but when i put it on the rod and bolted it to the master brake booster it all squeezed up inside. I lost vacuum at the brake and took the master cyl back off from the booster and the boot was all ripped-up. Is the boot just for standard brakes? Do I need a different boot for the power booster? When I took the old master cyl off there was no boot. Some one just goob sylicone sealant around the hole and bolted the master cyl back on. Do I need the correct vacuum seal or am I doing something wrong? Thanks.


----------

